# new bow arrived



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well it came in and im liking it already very silky smooth draw and amazing let off glad i picked one up but this is my monster bows dragon:thumbs_up


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Pretty sweet bow man


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome bows. I've always wanted to try one of those Monster bows out.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

me likey


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

took it out for a few shots in the blazing heat and im very impressed by how the bow is performing shoots very nice for me:thumbs_up


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

what stabilizer is that... i kinda like it:thumbs_up


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> im sorry but why are you pimping products on my thread. just seems kinda rude if you ask me.


x1

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Really like the bow man.

Jake


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

skulzhead said:


> what stabilizer is that... i kinda like it:thumbs_up


those stabs would be good ole postens. love those things when it comes to 3d's


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> Really like the bow man.
> 
> Jake


thanks, and im happy im not the only one that thinks the x1 is necessary


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's just rude man and no prob on the bow.
If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for that bow?

Jake


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Mach12 said:


> those stabs would be good ole postens. love those things when it comes to 3d's


i have a fat max by jim posten......thanks and i really like the bow:thumbs_up


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

its different alright. 

Congrats on the new bow though :thumbs_up


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> its different alright.
> 
> Congrats on the new bow though :thumbs_up


thanks haha, i actually like these bows because they are so different. i shoot so many bows and have never had one that got so many comments at 3d comps. i like bein a lil different haha


----------

